# New Truck w/Plow Package



## duf82z24 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just upgraded from a 1995 Ford F250 with a minute mount 2 wire system to a 2005 Ford F250 with the Snow Plow Prep Package 3 Wire System and I have a few questions.

1. Can I take the Fisher Joystick off my old truck and use it on the new truck? The connector is the same.

2. When I plugged my old joystick into the new truck the power light did not come on. I traced the wires and they as well as all the fuses look good. Does the joystick not get power unless a plow is attached in the three wire system? On my old truck the joystick always got power whether or not the plow was attached. 

3. If the Joystick is supposed to work and supposed to have power with no plow attached where should I be looking for the problem?

Thanks in advance,

--Chris


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

1. Yes 
2. no plow = no power
3. see above


----------



## duf82z24 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the speedy reply, I'm going to look at a plow this weekend and I didn't want to waste the gas if there was something wrong with the truck's wiring.


----------

